# Liverpool Area detailing classes?



## Mark Mac (Jul 7, 2008)

Are there any Professional Detailers that offer tuition courses for detailing? more so around the correction methods, and the clues and telltale signs that only experience can use to select the right products etc?
I'm a beginner, but want to understand the correct processes and applications etc etc before I jump in the deepend blind..

preferably in Liverpool or certainly in the close surround area.

regards

Mark.
:newbie::detailer:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

hiya mark
im in liverpool mate
i dont do classes or anything like that. but i dont mind giving you some pointers on processes and methods. i was asked by another member from bootle too so could do a mini meet up and do it then


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Would not mind joining up to that if it comes off Ormskirk Area


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This sounds quite interesting to me aswell as I live in little Liverpool ( Winsford )


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

no problem for me fella's mark works shifts 4 on 4 off so any day after tuesday i can arrange the clear space in my diary and help you out. always good to meet the forum members. 

could do it by our house and get my sister to get the bacon butties on the go lol. loads of room and unadopted street to the side. plenty space for cars.


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

I am up for it anytime will suit me, I can fit it in


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Id really like to join you fella's if that alright? Iv got loads of free time lately so anytime good for me too  How many are you looking for mininum Karl?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt at Off Your Marks is in the Liverpool area, highly regarded.:thumb:

Off Your Marks - Detailing
www.offyourmarks.com / 07881934788 /Licensed Zymöl Detailers
Detailing studio in NW plus National coverage


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Matt at Off Your Marks is in the Liverpool area, highly regarded.:thumb:


He's moved to Warrington now:thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Does he run a complete mobile business or does he own a space/shop Rob? Be interesting to know whether I can purchase goods locally


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

no minimum mate. its just like a meet but i will give any pointers you guys need or want. got everythin in my van except a da cos i only use rotary. 
i have full range of polish,pads, loads of mf cloths, and a decent selection of wax built up for you guys to try out if you wish to try them out.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

grayfox said:


> Does he run a complete mobile business or does he own a space/shop Rob? Be interesting to know whether I can purchase goods locally


i know a few places local to pick bits up bud. will give you some addresses when we all meet up.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

grayfox said:


> Does he run a complete mobile business or does he own a space/shop Rob? Be interesting to know whether I can purchase goods locally


No they also have a shop on site- Monza Car Care/Eamonn.

http://www.monzacarcare.com/


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> No they also have a shop on site- Monza Car Care/Eamonn.
> 
> http://www.monzacarcare.com/


Eamonn now works from home, (sorry Gleammachine!) exactly the same service though.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> no minimum mate. its just like a meet but i will give any pointers you guys need or want. got everythin in my van except a da cos i only use rotary.
> i have full range of polish,pads, loads of mf cloths, and a decent selection of wax built up for you guys to try out if you wish to try them out.


That's good of you Karl, I may be interested if I u can accommodate & I can make the date. Where about in Liverpool are you?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> That's good of you Karl, I may be interested if I u can accommodate & I can make the date. Where about in Liverpool are you?


im in dingle mate toward aigburth


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have made a few call guys and may be able to sort out a proper training day for you all as well as some tips from a chips away type company (they may even pay you for referals working on this one for 10 quid per customer referal). just got one more person to contact and i can set it in motion. will have more info in next day or two. but should be indoors with full garage facility and a few different things to learn if you would be up for this let me know and i will get it all together in an email for you. 


so post up if this sounds of interest to you. then i can get confirmed numbers and arrange a date.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be interested please Karl:thumb:


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Defo Yes from me I just got my DA today never used one might start on the fridge door in the garage. I will pay for the bacon butties


----------



## curley (Aug 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having a few tips from someone who's good with a rotary and what rotary to buy. Thinking of buying one very soon to get my car free from swirls. What dates are you thinking Karl ?
I live 5 mins from Everton's ground so not that far to travel lol


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds great. put my name down please. Neil


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

little update for you guys. still working on some other details but going well.

current available date's are around early april. on the day there will be....

chips away demo and tips on fixing chips and plastic scratches. 
1/2 hour demo and discussion on polishing techinques ptg use and methods etc. 
2-3 hours hand on training in use of machine polishers. there will be 3 experienced bodyshop/pro detailers attending to make more intimate training groups if there is a lot of interest. 
engine detailing (safety and different methods of cleaning)
interior cleaning and sanitisation training. (all interior types and surfaces covered.)
(timings to be confirmed on these)

i have arranged a full stock of products for all area's of detailing. clay polish shampoo etc..
the facility we will be using has a full wash bays and covered garage area for the training part. i think there are also ramps in the garage area. along with an office area for breaks and so on. all food and beverages will be supplied for us on the day.

i am working on getting costs down as far as possible. but have a deal with my product supplier sorted. any cost for the training 50% will be reimbursed with free car care products. so everyone gets products to take home

still waiting on full details of the chips away input. and trying to get us some training on plastic repair on top of the demo. he has agreed that anyone attending will have the opportunity to earn referal cash. each referal that leads to a booking gets £10 for the member refering them. plus a dicount on any work you require. or save em up and get free repairs from him.

just so everyone knows i will be doing my part of the training at no cost to you. any costs will be for the facility and chips away demos. to cover power costs and insurances for the time we have the facility.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

put my name down. I'd like to come and learn both about repairing chips and rotary machine polishing.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Mark Mac (Jul 7, 2008)

top stuff Karl. I'm in. with enough notice I could also arrange a shift swap too. just make sure its no whilst aintree's on as I'll be pissed! or easter weekend as I'll be doing laps on Anglesey on the bike!

Good effort though mate. appreciate that.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking forward to this, esp the chips away demo (any futher news on them and costs generally?) I may even ask them to do my own motor as there's a couple of big chips on my bonnet I want sorting properly


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

can I come along Karl?, I'm in anfield...so not too far


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

everyone who wishes to come is welcome. i will have full details by thursday at the latest inc. time location and what will be included on the day.

it may seem quite intensive but each person will have a full folder to take away with them to look back on as a reference book. along with a load of new trade products for free. got costs down to 70 per person with 10 attending at the moment but sure i can get that down more.

chips away have confirmed for the whole day. and still working on dash/door trim repair training for us all (something i have wanted to do myself for a while now). but chip and deep scratch is sorted for us.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

excellent news...well done Karl


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^ Awesome!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

ok guys if you can, could you all add your name to a list if you are deffo interested so i can confirm everything. 
usual format just copy list and paste and add your name at the end. once we pass 10 i will be able to rework the cost's to reduce everything. at the moment its around £70-75 for the full day.
once i have a list i will start a thread with full details and information for everyone. as stated earlier it should all be done by thursday at the latest

1.karl_liverpool
2.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

1.karl_liverpool
2. Robbie.M


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

1.karl_liverpool
2.Robbie.M
3.bluepeter
4.


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

1.karl_liverpool
2.Robbie.M
3.bluepeter
4. Kevin OB


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll PM a few interested peeps.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

nice1 steve :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

1.karl_liverpool
2.Robbie.M
3.bluepeter
4. Kevin OB 
5.Dale92
6.


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

nice karl this will realy help me alot actualy and get to meet some members to


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

i also forgot to mention im a fully Qwalified auto body repairer and sprayer panel beater as there know


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156269

there you go guys since demand is high i spoke to steve from mirror finish and we have managed to arrange a good deal for everyone. take a look at the thread above for dates starting in 4 weeks time.

more details will be added over the next few days. peter will give you a call later today bud


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

So the link you've posted is now the tution day that this thread was arranging, not a seperate one? just to make things clear? thx


----------

